# For those of you on Lamictal



## nemesis (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi all. I have recently been placed on a fairly low initial dosage (25mg) of Lamictal to help control my mood swings and anxiety and my initial experiences over the first two days with this drug were quite good. I found that I was more conversant thanks to the lowered levels of anxiety, and it appeared to slow me down to a near normal level of functioning.

I am now 8 days into the trial, and I am beginning to notice some worrying side effects. My short term memory is all but shot. I am finding myself forgetting pin numbers, phone numbers and extensions along with making silly mistakes with common kitchen appliances like the microwave. I have also noticed that I am beginning to zone out from time to time at work, and there have been moments when other staffers will catch me blankly staring at a spot on the wall and asked if I was ok.

For those board members who have been on this drug for 3 or more months, did you experience the same problems when starting this drug, and do they tend to abate? My cognitive issues are quickly becoming a make or break deal with what could be a very beneficial medication.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

I never experienced the symptoms you describe. However, you may wanna wait until you get to a more substantial dose, until you begin to judge it's ultimate efficacy (150mg-200mg)


----------



## Jimiam (Jan 8, 2007)

I was presribed Lamictal recently as well and was given the trial pack. I got as far as teh second day and I was sick as a buzzard. Sick as a buzzard I tell ya. I absolutely can't go to work sick. Maybe I'll try it again later when I have some off of work time. Until then; however its just going to stay put. Also I was terrified of the "rash" hysteria as well. The only side affect I could tell on the second day was I felt kind of "numb and dumb"


----------



## Jimiam (Jan 8, 2007)

Lamotrigine(Lamictal) binds to melanin-containing tissues, such as the eye. long-term use could Lead to damage.

Just thought I would mention this as well.


----------



## nemesis (Apr 4, 2005)

Cheers for the info. How long would it normally take before the symptoms evened out after upping the dosage?


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, take into consideration that it will take approximately 2-3 months to reach 200mg


----------



## Jimiam (Jan 8, 2007)

Is it only me or does anyone else have any concern about the fact that Lamictal binds to the malanin in the eyes and can potentially cause eye damage.Am I being paranoid or something....hmmm...................
The rash I think I can deal with but aren't you peoples's eyes very important.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: re: For those of you on Lamictal*



Jimiam said:


> Is it only me or does anyone else have any concern about the fact that Lamictal binds to the malanin in the eyes and can potentially cause eye damage.Am I being paranoid or something....hmmm...................
> The rash I think I can deal with but aren't you peoples's eyes very important.


The only thing anybody should worry about with Lamictal is SJS (Steven-Johnson Syndrome), which if you titrate correctly, will never ever affect you. To avoid most symptoms, simply take Lamictal slowly and everyday. At first, it's typical to feel a little sick, but this will go away. For bipolar depression I don't think there's a better med, IMO.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: re: For those of you on Lamictal*



Jimiam said:


> Lamotrigine(Lamictal) binds to melanin-containing tissues, such as the eye. long-term use could Lead to damage.
> 
> Just thought I would mention this as well.


I am curious, do you know of any case studies that have speculated on a correlation? I.e. patient took Lamictal, got funny vision, so post hoc ergo... blah blah - that sort of thign? If you could do some research for us it'd be awesome!  Just a thought.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I have never experienced the symptoms you mention, and I don't know how you would go about remedying it, other than to trying waiting out the Sx's. I found Lamictal quite stimulating.


----------



## Jimiam (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes, I read the "eye" thing on Lamictal literature I read online.

* Lamcital DOES IN FACT BIND TO THE MALANIN IN THE EYE. THEY DO NOT KNOW THE EFFECT ON THE EYES IN THE LONG TERM. So, therefore, damage to the eye is not out of the question.

* I've also read in other blogs of people taking lamictal and a FEW people have stated eye problems since being on lamictal. Did Lamictal cause the eye problems. WHO KNOWS AND I DON'T KNOW.

furthermore. I have the right to reject whatever medicine I am not confortable putting into my body. I

I do not need the lamictal. I do fine on celexa and I'm taking it now. I ALSO LOVE PAXIL AND WILL GO BACK TO PAXIL IF I DEEM NECESSSARY.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Dr. Phelps really does know all!

http://bipolarworld.net/Phelps/ph_2005/ph1396.htm


----------



## nemesis (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks again for the replies guys. The insight is most useful.

Well I’m now into my 10th day on 25mg and I’m still experiencing the dodgy memory problems and word finding issues. I seem to be temporarily forgetting how to do some fairly typical work tasks that I’ve been doing for years now, my short term memory is shot, and I’m even substituting incorrect words into sentences when talking to colleagues. An example in point, substituting the word ‘minutes’ for ‘seconds’.

I am also experiencing some pretty wild mood swings. I have always been at the whim of my environment, feeling somewhat elated when I'm in a social situation, and feeling depressed when I've been stuck on my own for an entire weekend, ruminating, but the swings seem to have become more pronounced since being on the med. I'm almost hypomanic in novel social situations, but sink into the deepest of depressions when allowed to ruminate alone.

There have however been some very beneficial effects in slowing me down to the point where I feel that I am no longer rushed, no longer walking faster than everyone else around me and no longer trying to expel my sentences in the shortest amount of time possible.

It’s hard to know whether I should push on with the medication, even upping the dosage to 50mg in the hope that elevating the dosage to typical therapeutic levels, and spending more time with it my system might help correct the annoying side effects. I’ve only been on the stuff for 10 days so far, so in retrospect it’s probably too early to determine whether it’s going to be an effective long term solution. It’s so hard to be subjective in plotting your progress when you’re taking these mind altering drugs..

I guess what I’m really searching for is someone who has experienced these symptoms, come through the other side and can reassure me that they do indeed go away over time.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Nobody can reassure you that they will go away, but I can tell you that when I first took Lamictal, I can remember some stomach pains and some nausea and some headaches. However, once I got to 100mg, this was all done with and I felt more stable. I kept upping it and reached 250, where I was a little antsy, and moved it back down to 200, which seemed to be perfect for me. I can tell you what happened to me, but this doesn't mean it will happen to you. Are you officially diagnosed with bipolar depression?

BTW, any physical side-effects you feel at this dose will be minimal, but should be expected. However, the psychological ones may very well be some sort of placebo effect (even the positive ones). 25mg is simply too low of a dose to really provide anyone with anything other than a headache and maybe an upset stomach.


----------



## nemesis (Apr 4, 2005)

They initially expected a mood disorder, possibly bipolar II, however my mood swings seemed to be heavily influenced by environment factors and hadnt revealed any meaningful pattern.

SPECT scans revealed an over active anterior cingulate gyrus, indicating OCD, and also a small cluster of over active cells in my right temporal lobe. This cluster was supposed to have been impacting on my moods in some way.

I was placed on Lamictal to calm the temporal lobe anomaly, but I have a suspicion that it may also be quelling the activity in my pre-frontal cortex, giving me the attention / memory issues and reducing my ability to control my mood swings. I imagine that it affects the sodium channels in all nerve cells equally.

A placebo effect may be in play, but I find it difficult to believe that this could be accountable for the pretty serious memory issues and mood swings. I've always been pretty sensitive to medication in the past. As little as 0.25mg of Xanax would throw me into such a stupor that I'd find myself sitting in front of the television, mouth a gasp and actually finding 'American Idol' entertaining. Scary scary stuff.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: re: For those of you on Lamictal*

Hi *Jimiam*, I am having trouble reading the "tone" of your post - you sound somewhat angry. Anyway I was just curious if you'd come across any research articles on the subject, such as on PubMed. Glad to hear you're doing well!

Vision problems in general are quite common to anticonvulsants (and many other drugs). I don't know why that is. I've gotten "blurred vision" from a number of different drugs, from Klonopin to Accutane.

*nemesis *you seem to write pretty well if nothing else! Maybe that is a good prognostic indicator.

Thanks for the article *Speak Easy*.


----------



## Jean (Jan 18, 2007)

i've been on lamictal for a while now. i think it actually works for me, at least i haven't had any major mood episodes (or any minor ones either) since i started. pretty surprising actually! i still have anxiety and panic though. :sigh

i do worry about the "eye thing" but i try to get exams every 6 months/year anyway. best to be on the look out!


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

You shouldn't really expect it to do anything for your anxiety, unless your anxiety stems solely from your mania, but your anxiety still may be lowered but not completely depleted during periods of mania. But SA and bipolar are two different disorders, so you shouldn't really expect it to do anything for your SA. But, on the other hand, it's a godsend for bipolar. Good luck


----------



## Jean (Jan 18, 2007)

you're right SE, i shouldn't expect it to do anything for my panic. maybe it was something my pdoc said...

a while ago someone asked me if lamictal would treat my PMDD, and i would like to add that i really think it has helped a lot. of course a big symptom of PMDD is mood swings, so naturally lamictal has really leveled me out in that regard. i used to invariably slip into deep depressions at least once a month, especially right before "that time" and i would not be able to "snap out of it" for at least a few weeks. i also used to be very emotional and irritable, all the typical stuff, but now i feel pretty good. and not like a zombie either. 

of course i don't intend to present lamictal as some sort of wonder drug, because we all know there is no such thing... it has just worked very well for me. :boogie 

best to you all.


----------



## nemesis (Apr 4, 2005)

Just a quick update. I've now been on 50mg for about a week now, and against everything I know about this drug, I am now more irritable and confrontational than I was prior to starting.

My life's turning into a bit of a living hell when you combine the irritability with the memory and word finding difficulty I've had whilst on this drug. I'm not too sure how much longer I need to give this stuff before it starts working, but I do know that I can go on like this for much longer.


----------



## yojez (Mar 14, 2007)

The side effects taht you described describe every day of my life....anyway seems to me that you should try a diff type of this drug. Lamictal is an antipsychotic right? so try Seroquel or whatever else they got. sorry its not working out for you.


----------



## nemesis (Apr 4, 2005)

> Lamictal is an antipsychotic right?


Its actually an anti-epileptic that also appears to have some mood stabilization features. You're right though, it actually appears to be having the opposite effect and making my mood swings worse. I'll give it another month and probably taper off.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Lamictal is a funny med in that you really need to wait at least 2-3 months before judging ultimate efficacy, due to the strict titration rules in order to avoid rare, but dreaded SJS. I wouldn't quit on it just yet, unless you really want to, because keep in mind that a therapeutic dose is around 200mg. Some people will even find relief at 150mg, or maybe even 100mg, while some others may need to raise it to 250mg or even 300mg. But, 200mg seems to be the most popular therapeutic dose. Basically, it's not like an SSRI, where you just gotta wait 6-8 weeks and let the SSRI accumulate and let your brain adapt and steady the flow of your serotonin, because you really need to hit those high doses, and like I said, it can take awhile. Good luck


----------



## Jean (Jan 18, 2007)

i was on 100mg for a while before i started to feel better. i am still only on 100. i guess i will just up the mgs if i start to feel bad again. :stu


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Life at 300mg is good.  I noticed it at 100 too Jean. P.S. Camera Obscura is awesome, I heard of them cause they're on Elefant records.


----------



## Jean (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: re: For those of you on Lamictal*



Caedmon said:


> Life at 300mg is good.  I noticed it at 100 too Jean. P.S. Camera Obscura is awesome, I heard of them cause they're on Elefant records.


i had a really bad depressive/mood episode earlier this week-- probably right after i wrote how "i feel so great my moods are so stable lamictal changed my life blahblahblah." funny how these things work... what sucks about it is that even though it was only one episode and might be the only one for a long while, it has completely wrecked my outlook. i'm terrified of having another episode and i hate living with this kind of fear...

so you noticed something at 100 too? so i'm not _completely_ mental to think i was feeling better. but just think, i could actually be feeling _even better! _ i think i'll give it a try... 150 here i come!

ps: yes, camera obscura are awesome indeed. glad you like!


----------



## Starbuline (Jul 4, 2007)

I've been on Lamictal for about a month now. 100mg. It seems to be working pretty well os far.


----------



## TLynn22 (Jul 5, 2007)

I have been taking Lamictal to treat BP II for somewhere around nine months. It has completely eliminated my mood swings. 

However, I would gladly take endless bouts of mania and depression times two rather than live with the stuttering I now endure because of this horrendous medication. What happens is more of a jerking motion in my jaw that causes an awkward pause in between words. My psychiatrist reduced my dose two months ago, but I have seen no change.

Is there anyone else who is going through this??

I guess I would be more frustrated if I actually talked a lot like a normal person...


----------



## kokoloko (May 9, 2007)

I have just started this drug so I am having a few side effects = particularly in the morning i feel very groggy (i take it at night) and i feel almost like i have not been to bed.

does it have any anxiolytic properties??? i am taking it because i have started having epilepsy attacks so its not really an SA thing. but if it works for both then thats great!


----------

